# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Xin hỏi về Save Toolpath?

## atnokia

Xin các pro giúp mình, Save Toolpath thì chọn Port Processor nào chuẩn trong Aspire cho CNC 3018 vậy? Cảm ơn.

----------


## thucncvt

máy  không có thay dao thì chọn Gcode mm .tap nha

----------

